
Olduse.net: a 30-year delayed Usenet feed (2013) - daveloyall
http://olduse.net/
======
joshmanders
Came across this, Stallman announcing GNU. [http://article.olduse.net/771@mit-
eddie.UUCP](http://article.olduse.net/771@mit-eddie.UUCP)

~~~
kristopolous
"In the near future I'm fixing to do this ambitious thing" and he actually
did... Good on him.

I on the other hand, personally negotiate with my alarm clock every morning.

------
p4bl0
In case you haven't read them yet. I _very highly_ recommend those two books:

— _The Hacker Crackdown: Law and Disorder on the Electronic Frontier_ , by
Bruce Sterling.

— _The Cuckoo 's Egg: Tracking A Spy Through The Maze Of Computer Espionage_,
by Cliff Stoll.

Both are excellent reads, and if you like old Usenet and BBS stories, you'll
be served.

EDIT: By the way, the first one is freely available here:
[http://www.mit.edu/hacker/hacker.html](http://www.mit.edu/hacker/hacker.html).
I have it in paper myself, but surely it is possible to make a good ePub from
these HTML pages.

~~~
veddox
"The Cuckoo's Egg" is an amazing book. I read it some months back and very
much regretted not having read it earlier... It does a fantastic job of
bringing 80's computing to life while at the same time boasting a plot
stronger and more exciting than many thrillers (though true!).

"The Hacker Crackdown" is worth reading for the historical aspect, but it only
deals with crackers, so I personally did not find it particularly engaging.
(BTW, an epub is available via Project Gutenberg:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/101](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/101))

A third book that should be mentioned here is "Hackers: Heroes of the Computer
Revolution" by Steven Levy, which I'm currently reading. It deals with "real
hackers", starting in the 50s at MIT - a deserved classic.

~~~
p4bl0
Good idea to mention _Hackers: Heroes of the Computer Revolution_.

It is indeed also on the list of books that I solidly recommend if anyone's
interested:
[https://pablo.rauzy.name/miscellaneous.html#books](https://pablo.rauzy.name/miscellaneous.html#books)
;).

------
chaosmachine
In case you enjoy that terminal font[1] as much as I do, you can download it
here:

[http://sensi.org/%7Esvo/glasstty/Glass_TTY_VT220.ttf](http://sensi.org/%7Esvo/glasstty/Glass_TTY_VT220.ttf)

[1] [http://blog.fosketts.net/2015/10/06/the-best-mac-os-x-
termin...](http://blog.fosketts.net/2015/10/06/the-best-mac-os-x-terminal-
font-glass-tty-vt220/)

~~~
JohnStrange
The dl link is dead. :(

~~~
datanut
Here is a working link:
[http://aperma.link/Glass_TTY_VT220.ttf](http://aperma.link/Glass_TTY_VT220.ttf)

------
joeyh
Apologies for the overloaded terminal emulator on the website which is not
letting many people run tin. Was not really expecting to be randomly on HN 5
years deep into olduse.net's run.

~~~
joeyh
The architecture, for the curious, is simply shellinabox serving up a shared
screen session with tin in it run on a couple of VMs. That doesn't scale super
well.

Since it's been 5 years since I put that together, it's probably feasible now
to simply compile tin to javascript with emscripten, run the whole thing out
of the user's browser, and tunnel the nntp traffic out to the news server.
Would scale much better. If someone would like a fun little project..

(In 10 years, the size of the whole olduse.net archive will probably be not
much larger than the size of the average web page, and I can upload a single
static file implementing olduse.net to IPFS?)

------
protomyth
So, I just have to wait 2 years to see what I wrote from a terminal on an IBM
370. I do wonder if any of it will make much sense this far out.

------
joeyh
Be sure to check back on November 11th 2018, which is when the Morris worm
will hit olduse.net.

~~~
pmarreck
Will you be infecting it with the worm for old times' sake? ;)

------
sevensor
Interestingly, this is from the same person (joeyh) who makes git-annex.

Also (2014). Or (1986), depending on your point of view.

~~~
icebraining
He also built much of the Debian infrastructure, ikiwiki (a wiki/blog engine),
etckeeper and a bunch of other good stuff:
[https://joeyh.name/code/](https://joeyh.name/code/)

~~~
kej
And much of that was done on an off-grid solar-powered netbook, too:
[https://usesthis.com/interviews/joey.hess/](https://usesthis.com/interviews/joey.hess/)

~~~
icebraining
His "notes for a caretaker" are both interesting and weirdly voyeuristic (from
the oblique way parts of his life are revealed):
[https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/notes_for_a_caretaker/](https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/notes_for_a_caretaker/)

------
_c_
[https://archive.org/details/utzoo-wiseman-usenet-
archive](https://archive.org/details/utzoo-wiseman-usenet-archive)

------
laxd
First thing I see is a post by a Matt Dillon about creating sub-processes.
Wonder if it's Matt Dillon the DragonflyBSD guy.

~~~
gaius
30 years ago he was "the Amiga guy".

------
asjo
I was wondering where the surge in articles requested was coming from... Cool
to see it reposted.

The first year or so the stream of articles was so small that it was easy to
read _everything_ posted to olduse.net every day :-)

------
jaxb
Compare and contast [http://oldweb.today/](http://oldweb.today/) \-- which
lets you browse Internet Archive'd sites with browsers of their era.

(via jwz)

------
lakkal
<line-eater, are you there ?>

And now we know that the "NSA line-eater" was maybe not so mythical, after all
(though not responsible for actually eating lines).

------
sengork
You’ll have to wait a few years for Linux to be announced...

